# What are your thoughts on the new Soundstream Stealth amps?



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking at these amps really peaked my interest. Yeah I'm running two really nice amps and they'd likely be a "downgrade" in quality but for fun factor and where I want to put them I think the concept is a great idea. I could bridge three of the 4ch amps for mids, tweets, and sub for 1500rms in very little space. All three plus the dsp and distro blocks would take up less space than my hippo pc1000.1 by itself. So, anyone have any real experience with these little amps on their sq?
ST4.1000D - Stealth - Amplifiers - Car Audio


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't think anyone outside of Epsilon has had their hands on them yet. Who knows if anything more than a prototype has made it to US shores? 

To be honest, I would be a little nervous about the overall quality. The old Stealth line was never really seen as a standout products. Not that one man makes a company, but I think Grizz Archer did a lot for Epsilon in terms of turning their brands around and focusing them more on quality products at a reasonable price. I wonder if that culture has persisted after he left? 

I would personally let someone else be the guinea pig with the new lines before dropping any coin.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Closer to release, looking to see if anyone bites the bullet .


----------



## Tognetta (May 9, 2014)

Just bought it for U$120,90 at [email protected]

Setup:
2 way component: JBL MS-62C
Subwoofer (bridged): Questo Audio QS250A-10SVC4 (equivalent to a JL 10w0v3-4)

Wont be able to do a review until July. If anyone install it before I do, please let me know


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Tognetta said:


> Just bought it for U$120,90 at [email protected]
> 
> Setup:
> 2 way component: JBL MS-62C
> ...



So what happened to the review or any feedback on it's use?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

It's looking like the new Atom amplifier is now the amp in question. One of us is gonna have to be the test subject and be honest about it. As long as the 4ch will put out clean honest power at 8 ohm bridged I'll be all over it when the time comes for a new amp...and the 2ch to bridged to a 4 ohm load on my sub.


----------



## Tognetta (May 9, 2014)

I had to delay the subwoofer installation ...

I have installed the JBL 2way, and the sound is a lot better than before, but when pumping up the volume, playing songs with a lot of bass, it clips and the sound goes off for half second or less. 

Not sure if it caused by lack off power (original Honda FIT battery) or something else inside the amp. I was asked by the installer to bring it back for further measurements, but I wont do it until next month. 

I will be back with more details in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> It's looking like the new Atom amplifier is now the amp in question. One of us is gonna have to be the test subject and be honest about it. As long as the 4ch will put out clean honest power at 8 ohm bridged I'll be all over it when the time comes for a new amp...and the 2ch to bridged to a 4 ohm load on my sub.



All I really need are 5 channels, but I still want to keep all drivers active while keeping space down without skimping on power, stability, & durability. Trying to do a simple build with a 3-way active, but that has already turned into a nightmare when aiming for double din. The need for space savings are at a premium in this car... possibly under the seat or in the dash where the malfunctioning cd changer resides. I may resort to Picasso nanos... at least there are some decent reports behind them.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Tognetta said:


> I had to delay the subwoofer installation ...
> 
> I have installed the JBL 2way, and the sound is a lot better than before, but when pumping up the volume, playing songs with a lot of bass, it clips and the sound goes off for half second or less.
> 
> ...



Battery shouldn't be an issue. Wiring shouldn't be either if at least 8awg. I don't think they should be drawing that much. If so, then something is wrong or possibly not up to snuff. 

I really would like to see someone put them on a bench. For some reason these amps as well as other micro amps are being ignored.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

I've done a few installs with the Memphis micro amps and they sound like they have a low pass set at 15000 hertz give or take. 
The power is ok they do rated but do not have the clarity of other amps. 
I didn't notice it untill I had a guy in the shop with a couple of pods from wet sounds and switched back and forth between a few of our smaller class d 4 channels and the Memphis definitly sounded muffled in comparison. 
To top it off it was the one I was trying to sell the guy on.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Subscribed.....wanting to see more info on these smaller amps.


----------

